# Mets introduce new orange uniforms



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

:eek2:










MLB Article


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

What's good about the METS new orange uniforms:

1. They can go deer hunting after their ballgames.
2. They can work part time for the Highway Department and not change clothes.
3. The jails will save money on uniforms when the players get arrested.


----------



## Timco (Jun 7, 2002)

Not pretty. Those will go down as some of the worst looking uni's ever.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

They are almost as bad as the Denver Broncos uniforms.


----------



## platinum (Oct 28, 2002)

I'm glad i'm a Yankee fan.


----------



## Dgenx321 (Jan 1, 2003)

Terrible, I want to know who's designing these uniforms now days..


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I don't know, remember those "Turn Ahead the Clock" uniforms they had back in 1998?

The Mercury Mets? The Pirates of Planet Pittsburg? Come on that was the worst stuff ever.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

ROTFLMAO....Mo Vaughn is gonna look like a World Record Big Ass Pumpkin in those uni's...:rolling:


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

Ugliest uniforms since the Astro's "rainbow."
Yuck! What will they wear during regular
season games?
At least you'll be able to see em in the dark.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pete K. _
> *Ugliest uniforms since the Astro's "rainbow."
> Yuck! What will they wear during regular
> season games?
> At least you'll be able to see em in the dark. *


Pete I agree especially with their tendency to jog around the bases last year.....they will now have the proper uni's for that........


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol:....... The question will be, Does Mo become the spokesman for florida oranges or the pumpkin industry wearing that jersey?

I suppose I'll get used to it.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

Platinum: I'm not sure if people in glass coliseums...










The Flyers just re-introduced their new style orange jerseys. Orange was their original road wear, and black was their alternate jersey for the prior three or four seasons. This season or the prior season the black jersey became their road jersey and the orange jersey was retired.

The Flyers new style orange jerseys remind me of the Klingon type styling of the Miami Hurricanes football uniforms.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

OK, I'm a Met fan. As if I didn't have enough to suffer from. These are the ugliest uniforms since the A's Green Gatorade shirts or the Astro's Rainbow shirts.

Sigh. More abuse from the Yankee fans on the way.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by John Corn _
> *:lol:....... The question will be, Does Mo become the spokesman for florida oranges or the pumpkin industry wearing that jersey?
> 
> I suppose I'll get used to it. *


John....Mo will be a spokesman for the pumpkin industry....a big ass one.........since I cannot even think of him as a little orange....:rolling:


----------



## RandyAB (Apr 4, 2002)

I actually sort of like them. All though I am the type of person who likes it when teams go away from the norm. It is like how many teams can we see in the NFL that has red, white, and blue in their color scheme. I am an A's fan and I would love to see them go with the Gold jerseys that they wore to some of their games. Does not have to be the main jersey, but definetely adds some moe color to the league. It is like when the Sharks came into existence years ago, every team after that seemed to have some sort of teal in their jerseys. I think they even copied it from the Charlotte Hornets.

I say bring on the actual diferent color schemes and logos.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 26, 2002)

Those are not going to be worn during the actual games. I read in the NY papers that they are simply the new warm-up jerseys.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 30, 2002)

That is what James' article says as well. These are batting practice uniforms.


----------

